
Startup Success Outside Silicon Valley: Data from over 200 Exits in 17 Cities - tzury
https://medium.com/@foundercollective/startup-success-outside-silicon-valley-data-from-over-200-exits-in-17-cities-1872bf8e7619
======
tzury
My take:

    
    
        Over the last decade, there have been 200+ tech 
        exits - including over a hundred exits for $1B+ 
        – in 17 cities in the US, Canada, Europe, & Israel.

